# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Obama WILL Declare Martial Law, Says Whistleblower

## tennman

A government "whistleblower" inside the Obama regime has blown the lid off of why Barack Hussein Obama has recently signed Executive Orders that give him the power to declare martial law across America! 

Obama, through the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) and other agencies and "czars," is plotting a major "Reichstag" event to generate racial riots and produce the justification for martial law, delaying the November 2012 elections... possibly indefinitely! 

A DHS whistleblower informed the Canada Free Press "that the DHS is actively preparing for massive social unrest inside the United States. He then corrected himself, stating that 'a civil war' is the more appropriate term. 'Certain elements of the government are not only expecting and preparing for it, they are actually facilitating it.'" 

A "Reichstag event" refers to a fire started in Germany's legislature during Hitler's rise to power. The fire allowed him to grab emergency powers and eliminate his opposition. While he blamed it on Communists, historians have long believed that Hitler started the fire himself. 

According to the anonymous "whistleblower" inside Obama's DHS, this "Reichstag event" would take the form of a staged assassination attempt against Barack Obama, "carefully choreographed" and manufactured by Obama operatives. It would subsequently be blamed on "white supremacists" and used to enrage the black community to rioting and looting, the DHS source warned. 

The Obama administration would then use the violence and chaos they created as justification for the imposition of martial law in major urban cities in America, the creation of DHS checkpoints, restriction of travel, and the indefinite delay of the November 2012 elections: 

"The DHS takes their marching orders from the Obama administration, from Obama himself, but mostly from his un-appointed czars. And Jarrett, especially Valerie Jarrett. Don't think for a minute that the administration is doing anything to stabilize events in the U.S. They are revolutionaries, and revolutionaries thrive on chaos," he added.

This is getting TOO BIG to hide -- now, even the MEDIA is starting to pick up on the shocking news: 

Barack Hussein Obama has signed Executive Orders giving him the power to declare MARTIAL LAW in America! 

On a recent episode of his Fox News show, Sean Hannity himself declared: 

"Tonight... we shine the spotlight on an executive order that the White House was hoping that you would never learn about. Now, the President signed the National Defense Resources Preparedness [NDRP] executive order late Friday afternoon. And since that time, now the measure has been virtually ignored by the mainstream media. Now, the order essentially gives the president of the United States absolute power over any and all American resources during both times of peace and national crisis. Now, this includes, but it's not limited to food and livestock, water, plants, energy, health resources, transportation and construction materials and gives the government the ability to, quote, 'control the general distribution of any material, including applicable services in this civilian market.'"

Hannity then went on to discuss how "this would give the President of the United States the authority to declare basically Martial Law during times of peace. And to be sure, this is simply the latest string of actions taken by the administration that ignore the basic principles of our constitution." 

Of course, that Executive Order was only the BEGINNING. Obama's preparations to institute MARTIAL LAW IN AMERICA are coming together quickly. 

FIRST, he signed an Executive Order, for so-called "National Defense Resources Preparedness" -- that would give him DICTATOR POWERS whenever he decides he "needs" them. 

THEN, he signed ANOTHER "Executive Order", this time to take control of America's domestic natural gas production. 

NOW, he's done it AGAIN -- Barack Hussein Obama has signed YET ANOTHER Executive Order... declaring INTERNATIONAL LAW for the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA! 

As reported by blogger Henry Shivley: 

"On May 1, 2012, our Glorious Leader, Premier Barack Obama AKA Barry Soetoro AKA Barry the Rat, signed yet another Executive Order - Promoting International Regulatory Cooperation. This dictate is designed to standardize regulations between the United States and its so-called trading partners. 

What is a regulation? A law. So what is actually being attempted here is a standardization of international law. It is an absolute violation of the Constitution for the United States to legislate our law outside of our borders."

And what exactly can this latest unconstitutional Executive Order lead to? As Shivley states, "Considering the many international security agreements the traitors occupying our highest seats of power have entered into, this latest executive order can absolutely be used to institute gun confiscation laws/regulations, without any consent by our Congress or our Judicial. And once these foreign laws are brought to the United States under the various security agreements, foreign troops will be brought in to enforce the foreign laws upon the people of the United States." 

This new Executive Order came hot on the heels of the recent one that Barack Obama signed to take control of America's domestic natural gas production. As columnist Mac Slavo reports: 

"While Americans focused their attention on the Colombian controversy involving U.S. Secret Service agents, prostitutes and excessive drinking, President Obama quietly signed his latest Presidential Executive Order. 

The Supporting Safe and Responsible Development of Unconventional Domestic Natural Gas Resources Executive Order seeks to create what amounts to a Presidential super committee that will oversee the regulation and development of the 'unconventional' natural gas industry for the purpose of ensuring a long-term natural gas supply for the United States, as well as to do so in a safe and environmentally responsible manner."

So now, by Presidential decree alone, the federal government can "coordinate action" through thirteen core federal agencies against any domestic natural gas production facility -- all according to standards determined to be "appropriate" not by law, but because of political agenda. 

Moreover, because a key stated purpose of this latest Executive Order is to "ensure long-term supplies," Barack Obama's new decree gives the federal government the ability to shut down gas production operations as THEY see fit, which can lead directly to government price fixing and centralized control of an essential natural energy resource. 

While Obama's Executive Order aims to curtail some of the practices of the hydraulic fracturing, or "fracking," industry, it further expands government control over our lives through more centralization of power and bureaucracy. 

THINGS ARE GETTING WORSE. As experts start to dig deeper into Barack Hussein Obama's recently-signed Executive Order, for so-called "National Defense Resources Preparedness," they are reporting just how bad this really is: OBAMA IS PREPARING TO DECLARE MARTIAL LAW IN AMERICA. 

As detailed in this report from the Canada Free Press: 

Under this order the heads of these cabinet level positions; Agriculture, Energy, Health and Human Services, Transportation, Defense and Commerce can take food, livestock, fertilizer, farm equipment, all forms of energy, water resources, all forms of civil transportation (meaning any vehicles, boats, planes), and any other materials, including construction materials from wherever they are available. This is probably why the government has been visiting farms with GPS devices, so they know exactly where to go when they turn this one on. 

Specifically, the government is allowed to allocate materials, services, and facilities as deemed necessary or appropriate. They decide what necessary or appropriate means.

THIS IS OUTRAGEOUS! BARACK OBAMA IS TRYING TO VIOLATE THE CONSTITUTION, BECOME A DICTATOR, AND TAKE AWAY OUR RIGHTS!

----------


## libertyjam

Did I say this man wanted to be king or what?

----------


## V3n

They said the same thing about Bush.

----------


## libertyjam

Yep, only the 'they' was the other 'them'.   Also Bush didn't have to want to be royalty, he already was part of a royal family, the country's 'ruling elite'.

----------


## RickyJ

To believe this you would have to believe that Obama is not a just a puppet. 

Really! Does anyone here believe that Obama is not a puppet!

They are preparing for something, but Obama is not the one doing the preparations, he is only allowed to know what they want him to know about what they are planning.

----------


## Kotin

> They said the same thing about Bush.



Just about to post this lol

----------


## libertyjam

Many Kings have long been puppets as well

----------


## libertyjam

Did anyone miss my tongue planted firmly in cheek?

New sig from a friend: 
With the number of people who don't understand sarcasm, I'm surprised no one has built an app to recognize it.

Version 1.1 should include irony

Irony mark

The irony mark or irony point (؟) (French: point d’ironie) is a punctuation mark proposed by the French poet Alcanter de Brahm (alias Marcel Bernhardt) at the end of the 19th century used to indicate that a sentence should be understood at a second level (e.g. irony, sarcasm, etc.). It is illustrated by a small, elevated, backward-facing question mark.[3]

It was in turn taken by Hervé Bazin in his book Plumons l’Oiseau ("Let's pluck the bird", 1966), in which the author proposes several other innovative punctuation marks, such as the "doubt point" (Point de doute.svg), "certitude point" (Point de certitude.svg), "acclamation point" (Point d'acclamation.svg), "authority point" (Point d'autorité.svg), "indignation point" (Point d'indignation.svg), and "love point" (Point d'amour.svg).

----------


## trey4sports

everybody and their dog has made a prediction like this.

----------


## Noble Savage

Bring it on I aint getting any younger!

----------


## pcosmar

> everybody and their dog has made a prediction like this.


And in the last 4 decades that I have been observing,, each party has built on the atrocities of the last.

None have undone them.

Perhaps it is being prepared for Romney.. Then he can strip out and sell off the rest of America.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> And in the last 4 decades that I have been observing,, each party has built on the atrocities of the last.
> 
> None have undone them.
> 
> Perhaps it is being prepared for Romney.. Then he can strip out and sell off the rest of America.


^^^ this.

And the Republicans have done nothing to challenge the Executive Orders.  NOTHING.

----------


## robertwerden

horse $#@!

----------


## Dianne

All the signs are there, in my view.     I believe Obama and the UN will crash the dollar just before the election.   The general population will have no money, no means to buy food, no water, no home and the armed military drones will be there to shoot down any protestors. 

Possibly Obama is ending the wars, so the military industrial complex can wage war in the U.S. instead.     

Think of it guys.. look at all these maniacal laws this "person" has created.     They all know what is going to happen, that is why the Congress doesn't give a damn what public opinion is.      They know we'll be helpless, beggers soon enough.

Can you imagine for the first time in this country's history; there will be armed aircraft in our skys?   Never thought I would live to see the day.

----------


## sevin

> They said the same thing about Bush.


According to my Mom, when she was my age, she said the same thing about Nixon.

----------


## pcosmar

> I believe Obama and the UN will crash the dollar just before the election.


Obama and the  UN do *NOT* control the money.
The Rothschild Empire does.

They will crash it when they are good and ready. Right now it is still useful to them as a tool to manipulate countries into War.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> They said the same thing about Bush.


This was my first thought as well...

----------


## TonySutton

They would have to take away ALL of the guns first.  Without control of the guns they would control very little.

----------


## Lishy

> Think of it guys.. look at all these maniacal laws this "person" has created.     They all know what is going to happen, that is why the Congress doesn't give a damn what public opinion is.      They know we'll be helpless, beggers soon enough.


Here in Canada, the Harper government has said boldly on 4/20 that he doesn't give a $#@! about public opinion. Example on Marijuana: Even if 95% believe it should be legalized for medical uses and 60% believe it should be legalized period, he said he doesn't give a $#@!!

Meanwhile, he keeps propping up "democracy" in the Middle East, when he told us he can't give a $#@! about democracy in his own country? (Quite the contrary, he is trying to get us thrown in jail on charges of "aiding pedophiles" because of 'internet anonymity'?!)

He didn't even win the election legally due to the rigged votes in Canada. That's what the "robocall" scandal was in Canada, though it was a lot more than a "robocall" scandal...

I'm really getting tired of these pigs... <__<

Someday, he's going to say the wrong thing to the wrong person, at the wrong time near him. And that person is going to split his lip! That's what usually happens to bullshitters.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Let's see. We were supposed to have martial law declared for Y2K. http://www.wnd.com/1998/12/1265/
Again for the 2004 elections. http://www.buzzflash.com/farrell/04/04/far04011.html
And in 2006 http://towardfreedom.com/home/content/view/911/
In 2007 http://www.zetatalk.com/theword/tworx562.htm
2008 elections.  http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.p...t=va&aid=10504
2009 http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x88...-usa-2009_news
2010 http://www.pakalertpress.com/2010/10...llwinter-2010/
And numerous other occasions.  
Boy. Wolf.

----------


## Kelly.

do i still have to go to work under martial law?

----------


## Athan

> do i still have to go to work under martial law?


Nah.

----------


## ZENemy

They already have

NDRP
NDAA
HR347
Ex-Patriot
Patriot act
the SECRET patriot act


And it goes on, and on, and on....They wont announce $#@!, they are implementing it now without saying a word so that you will be called a kook if you think martial law is afoot.

----------


## youngbuck

How many other threads have I seen where an anonymous whistleblower is predicting martial law, WWIII, economic collapse, other otherwise TEOTWAWKI?

----------


## TheTexan

> How many other threads have I seen where an anonymous whistleblower is predicting martial law, WWIII, economic collapse, other otherwise TEOTWAWKI?


The others may still be up in the air, but economic collapse is a certainty FYI

----------


## Liberty74

The idea of not having elections this November has been floating around for a year. Do not forget, that N. Carolina Gov. Perdue said last September that the elections should be canceled. 




> I think we ought to suspend, perhaps, elections for Congress for two years and just tell them we wont hold it against them, whatever decisions they make, to just let them help this country recover, Perdue said at a rotary club event in Cary, N.C., according to the Raleigh News & Observer. I really hope that someone can agree with me on that.

----------


## awake

Look at Quebec currently...this unrest was just over a tuition hike... There will be unrest in the US; martial law will be called something other than that term.

 Ben Bernanke's counterfeiting apparatus is driving it all... Ending the "Fed" isn't just a good idea, it is essential in order to save civilization.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

This isn't going to happen. 

/thread

----------


## anaconda

If the puppet masters think it's false flag time again, they will probably engage in some period of martial law. They probably need more training and exercises. Hurricane Katrina gave them a good excuse to do some dry runs and evaluate the public's reaction to their show of force. Greece style unrest might give them plenty of excuses. This could all be one big comprehensive plan. And the Ron Paul Revolution isn't helping them.

----------


## r3volution

some1 has been saying this every 3 months for at least 10 yrs now . im not saying it will never happen but the crying wolf story comes to mind .

----------


## Eleutheria7

However they would only enact these plans if they are on the verge of losing their puppets Romney vs Obama will be business as usual.
However if its Ron Paul vs Obama then we may just see such an event. As you can imagine the raciest card is going to be played once again.
I hope we are ready for it, its going to be a wild ride.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I wonder if the "whistleblower" was Fire11 sending out nonsense written on official=looking letterhead.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> However they would only enact these plans if they are on the verge of losing their puppets Romney vs Obama will be business as usual.
> However if its Ron Paul vs Obama then we may just see such an event. As you can imagine the raciest card is going to be played once again.
> I hope we are ready for it, its going to be a wild ride.


yeah im pretty sure the racist card will be played. newsletters and the fact that obama is half black... obama will use this to further solidify his "black" brothers and sister's support. sometimes i think liberals are more racist and devious than GOP.

----------


## WhistlinDave

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jimpowel...and-our-lives/

According to this article on Forbes--and by the way it's a really good read, 11 pages seems like too long to read but each page is so small it doesn't take that long to read the whole thing--Anyway, according to this, there is already a Federal state of emergency that was declared by Bush and I think it said extended by Obama already, so basically they could institute martial law any time they want.  They don't even need to wait for anything or manufacture any event to kick it off, they could just say something was "going to happen" and they "prevented it for now" but need to clamp down to prevent anything else, or whatever...

This is really bugging me.  I used to think conspiracy theories were all a bunch of BS but the more stuff I find out, the more I'm really having a hard time staying naive as I used to be.  Sometimes I wish I could go back to NOT knowing this stuff.

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

all fearmongering, all it is.

tell me when it happens

----------


## Bnewfield

Don't think the US could ever be under martial law? Just look around: our constitutional rights are gradually being taken away. Slowly at first, but ever increasing. It started with the Patriot Act. It continued with NDAA and indefinite detention - even of person's who are acquitted of their crimes. Under NDAA "terrorist sympathizers" are allowed to be indefinitely detained and tortured by our military in these FEMA camps. But what is a terrorist sympathizer? The term is very loosely defined and can include anyone who openly speaks out against the government. Obama also recently passed legislature that you can be charged with a felony for exercising your 1st amendment right to peacefully gather (protest). Now, the 6th amendment is gone, and the 1st amendment is almost gone. Still don't believe that martial law could ever happen here? Look at this site and see the proof for yourself. You can't ignore it forever.

----------


## WhistlinDave

> all fearmongering, all it is.
> 
> tell me when it happens


Well it may be a whole bunch of hoopla for nothing, but are you comfortable knowing that this order was signed, making martial law both legal and very easy to put into place at the whim of this or any future President?  I'm not.  I'm not comfortable with that at all.

So much of our Liberty is taken away and justified by the use of fearmongering, so generally fearmongering tends to be a negative thing because it's used as a tool against the best interests of the people, to erode the rights and protections of the Constitution.  So for that reason, because of the almost automatic negative connotation we give to the word "fearmongering," personally I don't think that's an appropriate word to use here.  Because when our Liberty is being chipped away at, day after day, and then they knock off huge chunks of it with horrible "legislation" like this Executive order, well, frankly somebody better start sounding some damn alarms.

If you want to call it fearmongering, fine, but if fearmongering means trying to motivate people into action by speculating about possible negative future events, then let's recognize that then perhaps fearmongering isn't always a bad thing.  Because people DO need to be aware of this Executive Order 13603 and we DO need to do something about it.  When we allow the government to grow and expand its own power over us, or potential for unchecked power over us, if We the People don't do a damn thing about it, then we are basically consenting to our own rights and freedoms being stripped from us.

And someday when the $#@! hits the fan, if we look back and say, "Gosh, I sure wish I had done something about that when I had the chance..."  Well then we deserve what we get.  So instead of telling you when it happens, I have a better idea.  Let's do what we can to make sure it never does.  (If that is even possible before it's too late.)

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

It will be a civil war in Obama term #2, in my opinion. Obama will do everything to divide us upon racial lines so he can claim more power. Anyone who doesn't believe so is naive. Why else would he sign the NDAA and lobby for the most evil provisions in it?

----------


## papitosabe

> It will be a civil war in Obama term #2, in my opinion. Obama will do everything to divide us upon racial lines so he can claim more power. Anyone who doesn't believe so is naive. Why else would he sign the NDAA and lobby for the most evil provisions in it?


civil war??? C'mon man.... Limit yourself to an hour of Alex Jones a day...he's frying your brain

----------


## Zach Vega

> civil war??? C'mon man.... Limit yourself to an hour of Alex Jones a day...he's frying your brain


I don't think the dude meant actual civil war. Just increased conflict between groups.

----------


## papitosabe

> I don't think the dude meant actual civil war. Just increased conflict between groups.


lol...I hope not...then again I'm beginning to hear more extreme alex Jones type stuff lately so one never knows...

----------


## osan

> They would have to take away ALL of the guns first.  Without control of the guns they would control very little.


That depends on what the actual goals, parameters, risk aversion, and limits are.

IOW, if "they" simply don't give a $#@! then your statements predicates "false" as they will use anything at their disposal to quell the mob.  And there we find one of our greater disadvantages - we see only the outward manifestations of what appears to be a plan, an agenda at work.  Is there really one?  I tend to think there is but cannot conclusively demonstrate it.  Who are the true big-wigs?  We do not know.  Where are they physically located?  We do not know.  Are they insane?  We do not know.  What are their ultimate intentions?  We do not know.  Are they afraid of loss and if so, what is their risk tolerance?  We do not know.  Do they hold sufficient means to achieve their goals?  We do not know.  Are they willing to murder their fellows en-masse to achieve their ends?  We do not know.  Is the rapid culling of the global human population part of the plan?  We do not know.

In short, we do not know a whole lot more than we do.  We live in an interesting age, what with all the rapid technological change that has occurred.   Those changes are unprecedented, so far as any of us can readily tell, based on our recorded history.  Those changes have altered the ways in which we perceive and we have very little experience with them as a species.  Could all that is seen be nothing more than normal coincidence, so seemingly impossible to our ways of thinking that they appear to be the products of conspiracy?  One ought not dismiss that possibility too readily.  Likewise, one ought not dismiss the possibility that the technologies in question have actually exposed conspiratorial acts that would have remained latent 100 years ago.  The knowledge of the average layperson is likely sufficiently imperfect as to render him unable to reach any rationally substantive conclusions about such issues.  All we can see is a world that appears to be going to hell in a hand basket, now accelerating asymptotically to some dismal conclusion.   Are we correct to see this?  Who in hell knows?  We are in uncharted waters from so many perspectives - things are happening and changing so rapidly - I think it is impossible for Joe Average to make intelligent heads or tails of the bigger-picture issues in question.

Keep your eyes open.  Be prepared.  Develop "community" if you can - and this is a nearly impossible thing anymore what with the enormous separation between people these days.  I do fear we are in a lot of trouble now and that there may be no salvation for the great majority of us, but I am not yet at despair.  Quite a way from it still, but the signs are worrisome and manifold.  Other than "keep working toward the righteous goals", I have nothing intelligent and useful to offer.  Survive the best you might.  What more can one do when the so-called "system" is this clobbered?

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> civil war??? C'mon man.... Limit yourself to an hour of Alex Jones a day...he's frying your brain


It will either be a civil war or we'll be marched off to the concentration camps to be slaughtered without any type of resistance. That's the choice we'll be facing.

----------


## FindLiberty

Half-baked false flag operation possibility: Ron Paul comes in third place in popular vote... but he wins the election for POTUS thanks to his activists overwhelming the Electoral College vote. The msm then makes it seem like Ron Paul is causing a civil war. Actually, people are in the streets jumping for joy!

 Obama orders the arrests and concentration camp detention to begin... The trains do not run on time!

 The plan falls flat when the US military has to remove the old POTUS and install Ron Paul in office in January 2013.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Does anyone see anything wrong with this story?
The president signed an order that gives himself more power? lol the government has become so insane.

----------

